# Owners Of Hoyt Trykon's



## OlMossyHorns (Dec 27, 2004)

I was wondering what anyone who owns a Trykon was getting out of it (Speed)? and what is your setup?

Thanks,
Art


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

I just chronographed mine Thursday. Pulling 71lbs and pushing a 26" Gold tip 55/75 with blazer vanes and a 100 grain field point it peaked at 293 fps. I might add this is with Vapor Trail strings as well and a whisker biscuit to boot.


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*trykon*

I chronod' mine thursday, it is @ 65lbs, and 26.5" i am shooting two different arrows one for speed and one for hunting
_Speed_ Beman ICS Hunter Elite 500 with a 75 grain field point, and 3" Duravanes with 275 fps as a decent result
_Hunting_ Beman ICS Hunter elite 400 with a 100 grain field point and 4" Duravanes ending up with ~250 fps as a result, but better penetration
ether way it goes i still love it :wink:


----------



## OlMossyHorns (Dec 27, 2004)

That all sounds about right..
I Have the XL set at 68# 28" DL, shooting Goldtip pro hunter 55/75 100gr tip, arrow weighs 375gr I believe. Iam getting 278fps. Wish I were longer draw,lol
But am very pleased with the bow, had a little difficulty setting up my NAP (Hoyt) smart rest, but got it shooting bullet holes now.

Art


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm shooting 65pds and 28" arrow, Ithink my arrow weight is around 370-375, at 28.5 dl, I'm shooting 275fps.


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

i have an xl , 29 1/2", 71#,355gr seiries-22 , custom strings , 307 fps , that is with an sts and i gained 1 fps when i added the crossbow leeches


----------



## horstie (Nov 19, 2005)

*Speeds*

At the moment my TryKon is shooting 294 fps (3 shot average) :tongue: 

28 inch 360 grain arrow
Whisker Bisquit
Original strings and cables
28 1/2 Draw @ 68 lbs. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## gspjeb (Jan 2, 2006)

getting around 305 average.......longer draw length certainly helps.......I am using the STS as well


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

29.5"/70lbs. After final tweeking at the pro-shop, 3 shots: 302, 301 & 302 fps -- Just chrono'd today as a matter of fact! That's w/cat whiskers, D-loop, peep.

Smooth, smooth, smooth.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Im Getting 303-305fps on average with my set up in sig. And I just really love that dam valley on the bow


----------



## RICHFORESTCo (May 25, 2005)

*trykon xl*

Trykon xl at 28" draw length 61# with a 317 grain easton fatboy 500 arrow = 290 FPS.


----------



## bowhunter009 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trykon XL*

Trykon XL 29 1/2" Draw @60# 301 grain, shooting 304 fps


TRYKON XL
29 1/2 @60#
HOYT SMART REST
PSE PRO 200


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*im getting*

293 fps with a 350 grain arrow


----------



## CHRIS M (Mar 18, 2006)

*Chris M*

27'' 58# 295gr. lightspeeds CM bowstrings 298fps


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

29" 71lbs 427 grain axis 275 fps...........I love it!!!!!:RockOn:


----------



## 2putt4par (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like mine falls pretty much in line. 29 inch draw @ 55 pounds with a 316 grain Carbon Express, getting 275 FPS. I think it's a great bow.


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

Trykon XL 30.5" Draw with 425 Grain arrow I get 270-275. That's with peep site, D Loop, and cat whiskers on the Vapor Trail strings.


----------



## nwpa3dshooter (Mar 26, 2006)

:wink: 

29" draw - 62 lb.
(see Below)


----------



## Buck N Rut (Dec 8, 2005)

*fast enough!*

Shooting a 7595 Gold Tip (27.5 in.) with a 75 gr. head
29 inch draw length @ 67# = 296 fps


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Trykon XL 31.5. 66lb. CX 3D select 300 337gr. crono. 311fps.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Crackerized Trykon 29"DL 68# 430gr hunting arrow 286fps, 352gr 315fps
Crackerized Trykon XL 29"DL 60# 302gr arrow 312fps! 324gr 305fps, 352gr 296fps


----------



## Archer x22x (Mar 24, 2006)

29" 65% let-off XL with 352gr. CX Maxima 250's with 100gr. Montec shooting 301fps peep and catwhiskers included. (served set nock of course.)


----------



## luckyeye1 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Set up & speed*

XL 29.5 draw 69lbs.

471 total weight arrow

281 fps


----------



## sniffa (Jul 28, 2005)

XL, 70lbs, 28in draw shooting x-cutter, 294.


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

57# Trykon XL at 26 3/4" draw with 26" Fatboy 500s with 80 grain points gets me 283 fps. The arrows are 302 grains.

Matt


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Trykon XL*

Mine is DL 31.5", weight is 57, shooting 29" Lightspeed 400's w/ 4" FlexFletch low profile vanes, 85gr tip, weighing 344 grains, Vapor Trail strings, SVL's leeches and averaging 303.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I thought I'd get more and would certainly like to, but right now here are the specs:
28 in. Trykon XL 65% let-off
407 gr. 27 in. ACC 3-60's
60 lbs. draw weight
261 fps.


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

Hunting - 415 grain GT5575 with helical 4"quickspins @265fps.
May sound a little slow but it is dead quiet and easy to shoot - the heavy arrow sure soaks up the noise!!!


----------



## adamsoa (Mar 28, 2005)

*Trykon XL*

Trykon XL 30" draw GT 7595's, 405 grn total = 290 fps


----------

